# Chloramphenicol eye drops breastfeeding



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I am so worried I have hurt my baby. He is eight months and breastfed. We both had conjunctivitis last mont so we were both on the above drops. The pharmacist did not mention I should not use them when breastfeeding. I completed the full course. We now both have it again. He is on the drops and I started using them until I read the leaflet. Not before I had used a couple of doses including one drop being swallowed!

I am now terrified I have hurt him. He seems well and surely can only have got a tiny bit. But what I have read online says adverse affects have been reported even from tiny doses.

What should I do?!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Systemic Absorption from eye drops is very very small. It would be unusual to experience significant side effects from eye drops. I wouldn't worry about this unduly.


Conjunctivitis is common in babies as they shove their fingers hands everywhere and then stick them in their eyes. It is fairly contagious and easy to pass on. Antibiotics drops aren't usually recommended in mild cases as they usually clear up themselves within a week. Wiping the eye with fresh cotton wool dipped in cooled boiled water helps to remove the gunk. New wool and water for each eye. Wash hands before and after, don't share towels. Simple hygiene measures can help reduce spread and reinfection.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

But he was on the drops himself...so he would have been getting much more from his own doses than anything coming through in your milk.

I would not worry about it. Side-effects can occur but are very rare.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks ladies. I would prefer not to medicate at all but he has to be on drops otherwise nursery won't let him in. Very frustrating.


----------

